# Do you have an "Always On" Pedal?



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Is there a pedal that you always leave on, or at least leave on for the majority of your playing? I leave my EHX Soul Food on for just about all my distorted playing. It's a transparent OD. Knobs are all around noon although I'll drop to 11 o'clock on the volume and drive depending on how hot the pickups are in the guitar I'm playing. 

What about you?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Drew, good to see you here.

For me it’s the volume pedal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Archer Ikon is on most of the time if I'm using my board but a lot of times I just use a short cord no pedals into a 57 Custom Deluxe or 57 Custom Champ.


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons (Sep 22, 2020)

If the amp i am playing has no reverb, my Boss FRV -1 reverb is always on.


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

J Rockett Blue Note... I leave it on the low gain setting when using my strat or split coil on my semi. It just fattens up my clean tone.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Two compressors with blend knobs at 40%, a tube preamp pedal, a noise gate, a delay and a passive volume before the amp knocking the volume down 20%.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Generally some sort of klon or Klone.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

This thing does something that I can't live without.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

A single always on? No. A bunch of mostly ons? Yes.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

No nothing on all the time.


----------



## Coheed (Jun 9, 2021)

UAFX Golden Reverberator and Chasetone Secret Pre.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Lovepedal Les Lius


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope although my Mad Professor Ruby Red Boost is on the vast majority of the time.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Clinch FX EP-PRE. It's a magic button. I have a reverb on all the time too but it changes depending on vibe and mood. The Clinch though, always on.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Nocturne Atomic Brain. It’s the preamp from a Roland Space Echo. Adds a little extra something. Always on with my Fenders and Gretsches, which is 90% of what I play. Not needed with higher gain Gibsons, though. Also, I like it a lot more than the Chase Secret preamp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here as zztomato. The Clinch FX ep-pre is always on for me. I also have reverb going all the time but that's like on 2 in any amp I"m using. Not too much.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Currently it’s the Catalinbread EP Boost. Frequency selector “preamp” knob and a bit of grit from the boost knob, plays well with the JCM


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My Cali76CD is always on. My Kingsley Page is on 98% of the time. Very seldom do I want super clean. I could set the amp for slight natural breakup and sometimes I do but I like what the page adds.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

One of my delays is pretty much always on. 
Reb Beach style.lol


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have one amp that doesn't have reverb built in, so on that amp I have a reverb pedal that I leave on most of the time.


----------



## ziggiemann (Sep 18, 2009)

My Empress Compressor MK1 is always on as well as my Nova Reverb with just a touch of Plate; one song a night I change the reverb preset to Hall. My Strymon Timeline is on about 95% of the time with various delay's.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Fairfield OD119


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Jalexander said:


> Nocturne Atomic Brain. It’s the preamp from a Roland Space Echo. Adds a little extra something. Always on with my Fenders and Gretsches, which is 90% of what I play. Not needed with higher gain Gibsons, though. Also, I like it a lot more than the Chase Secret preamp.


Ditto. It wasn't until several years later that he revealed the secret ingredient is changing the impedance. Adds some top end sparkle.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

With single coils, the fire bottle is almost always on.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

My MXr carbon copy delay is almost always on, although set quite low. Usually boost my clean tone with a TC Mojo Mojo, adds some nice definition.


----------



## vanqr (10 mo ago)

Stone Deaf PDF-2 for me. I really like their approach to the parametric EQ, and it makes it super easy to shape the tone to however I'm feeling. Now that I have a quad cortex, I don't use it as much in all fairness, due to having a digital EQ in my signal chain. That being said, it still gets used on occasion due to how well, and easily it combines the EQ with it's built in dirty channel. Also does pretty sweet Queens of the Stone Age tones as a bonus


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Deep six compressor on a lot. Dotted 8 delay


----------



## anothersixstringer (Sep 30, 2009)

JHS Morning Glory


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes.
My Helix Floor is on absolutely 100% of the time.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> Hi Drew, good to see you here.
> 
> For me it’s the volume pedal.


Thanks Mooh, great to see you too. 

Is your volume pedal in the front of the amp of the effects loop?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dru Edwards said:


> Thanks Mooh, great to see you too.
> 
> Is your volume pedal in the front of the amp of the effects loop?


Usually before the amp, but other FX may be in the FX loop. I've been obsessed with my Laney Cub10 lately (no loop) so before the amp.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

A few always on,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I often leave a compressor on for considerable periods. Helps to maintain a steady volume despite flailing around on the strings.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> I often leave a compressor on for considerable periods. Helps to maintain a steady volume despite flailing around on the strings.


I know some guitarists who also have a compression pedal always on, or mostly anyway. I like it when I play some clean stuff on electric to help even out the volume too (although I don't play clean often anymore).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the attack rolled off, the threshold at 2:30 and the level as needed. Thing is, I don't remember buying this pedal. I think the grunge was there when I got. I have no idea how long it was sitting buried in my gear drawer. Was going to sell it. Tested and it added a wonderful sustain (above settings) at apartment levels. Now not going anywhere.


----------



## ondadl (Dec 13, 2012)

Paul C Tim right side always on. I consider it part of the amp at this point. Plays nice with all other pedals.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

ondadl said:


> Paul C Tim right side always on. I consider it part of the amp at this point. Plays nice with all other pedals.


Paul Cochrane did a great job with his pedals. Have you ever tried one of the new MXR Timmy ODs? I haven't but it's a way for Paul to get his pedals produced in greater quantities with greater awareness.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Fulltone fatboost for me. Almost always on.


----------



## LEOZ (9 mo ago)

Diamond CPR-1 compressor


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Upon further review. Usually a RAT set for low gain.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have any pedal always on--but playing bass i often have a Chorus pedal on (Subtle chorus--nothing wild), and I like having a volume peel to do volume swells as the mood hits me.
For guitar?
Depends what I'm playing--at one time it was my DS-1 being on most of the time.


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

EP Booster!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Strymon OB1 compressor.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

My MXR Micro Amp is an always on pedal in my amp's effects loop, which I use as a solo boost. Great, clean boost. I've had it on my board since 2008.


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a ‘78 Deluxe Memory Man that is always on. The effect isn’t always engaged but the pedal has an on/
off switch. The pre amp in the pedal is part of the reason I love it so much, adds a little sumthin’ sumthin’.


----------



## Kitten_shark (8 mo ago)

Comp Jr. and Timmy are pretty much always on for me.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

I keep my beano boost on all the time and just use the volume and tone to adjust on the fly. Very versatile with the band I am currently playing with.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Kitten_shark said:


> Comp Jr. and Timmy are pretty much always on for me.


What settings you like on your Comp Jr?


----------



## SpHj (9 mo ago)

With my current “Strat” rig…I’m using a J Coloccia Horus as my “always on” for just a bit of compression, sparkle.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

In general I try to set my amp so it sounds great without any pedals on, but after owning my Strymon Deco for a few weeks it's basically always on. I will have to keep an eye out for an expression pedal -- i would love to tweak the saturation on the fly.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

markxander said:


> In general I try to set my amp so it sounds great without any pedals on


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Keeley Compressor plus is almost always on. So is my IK X-Space reverb.


----------



## Kitten_shark (8 mo ago)

Okay Player said:


> What settings you like on your Comp Jr?


Comp at noon, EQ and volume around 10 o'clock.It's a hair more compressed than I like when just playing on my own, but I like how it sits in a mix better than if I leave it less compressed.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I don't have an alway on pedal, but many of my pedals are on quite a lot. 

Amp reverb is always on though.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I don't have an alway on pedal, but many of my pedals are on quite a lot.
> 
> Amp reverb is always on though.


On my Fender amp reverb is always on, on my Marshall my True Spring is always on.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> Is there a pedal that you always leave on, or at least leave on for the majority of your playing? I leave my EHX Soul Food on for just about all my distorted playing. It's a transparent OD. Knobs are all around noon although I'll drop to 11 o'clock on the volume and drive depending on how hot the pickups are in the guitar I'm playing.
> 
> What about you?


I keep my Behringer AM 100 Acoustic Modeler in loop #1 with a Boss GE 7 Eq, an EHX Ravishin pedal loop #2, an Arion Hot Watt 2 in loop # 3 , loop # 4 has a MXR 10 band Eq.
They're being added to MIDI set up by a Decidel Eleven Loop Expander.

If at my main controller on my pedalboard, I hit a switch access a pedal, the looper will open of the loops for that pedal added to my signal , thru a MIDI channel.
What is cool about the DE Loop Expander, I could use the # 4 loop to change the channels to my amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't really use many pedals, but one I always use and always have on is the danelectro transparent overdrive. I have a couple of the old version 1.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since the Laney Cub10 doesn't have reverb, I leave the ME-80 reverb on most of the time. It's such a great little amp otherwise and I've been using it 9/10ths of the time. Nothing really beats the Traynor YCV reverb but it's too much amp for the room.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

torndownunit said:


> I don't really use many pedals, but one I always use and always have on is the danelectro transparent overdrive. I have a couple of the old version 1.


I've also had the Danelectro Transparent Overdrive v1 on my board since they came out but rarely use it. If I didn't have my Soul Food on my board then the Dano would probably be the always on pedal. Great, inexpensive pedal with a history to it (based on Paul Cochrane's Timmy which then lead to v2).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> I've also had the Danelectro Transparent Overdrive v1 on my board since they came out but rarely use it. If I didn't have my Soul Food on my board then the Dano would probably be the always on pedal. Great, inexpensive pedal with a history to it (based on Paul Cochrane's Timmy which then lead to v2).


I've never used a soul food, but from hearing them I figured I'd likely use one the same way I use the Dano. I actually bought a set of almost all the cool cat series when a store near me was closing and selling off stock. I got 2 of the transparent overdrive because I didn't think those pedals would take abuse. I gigged with them for years though with no issues.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

When I had it, the Pale Green Compressor V4 was never turned off...still don't know why I got rid of it. The Fairfield Barbershop was another that got a lot of set/forget time.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

For me,it used to be an old chandler tube driver, and an OCD for a while, but since I got the Morris Mojo, the volume knob on the guitar is all I use.
I never thought I’d be the guy saying some like that,but this thing is life changing!
As far as “sometimes on”,reverb,delay,trem/leslie simulator and a Prescription Electronics Experience pedal are all frequent flyers.😁


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have an "always on" pedal with electric, but I always have reverb on the amp. 

If I play acoustic through a PA, I do always have my LR Baggs Reverb on. It's wonderful!


----------



## AlexOT (10 mo ago)

It used to be my Boss PQ4 eq for a bit of clean clear boost and a lowend roll-off. Now I use the EHX Attack/Decay always on with the internal compressor and a volume pedal in the effects loop. To use the attack decay effect I setup presets, swiss knife type pedal and excellent set and forget boost/compressor.


----------



## Erock (7 mo ago)

I will never play without my MORE preamp and LAB compressor. I own 9 of their pedals and the prototype of their amp the Union 343. They are pivotal to my tone.


----------



## IPA (7 mo ago)

My Carr electromotive is always on. I love the reverb


----------



## valcotone (May 5, 2006)

For gigs either with or without my pedalboard, it's the Catalinbread Topanga Reverb. Must have reverb and this does it for me!


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Alexander History Lesson V3.
I always like having a very subtle delay going into the amps tube reverb.


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

Was the 1981 DRV for the longest time. I’ve recently switched to the Bondi Effects Sicks As


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I have one Seymour Duncan SFX-1 Pickup Booster pedal as the first to enhance my single coil or humbucker pickups and another on at the end of my pedalboard to drive my signal ( set on mode #0 ) stronger before it goes into my rack .


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Sweet. I remember when the Seymour Duncan SFX-1 Pickup Booster came out. I always wanted one but never even played one before. I recall it was great with the single coils.



AJ6stringsting said:


> View attachment 428904
> 
> 
> I have one Seymour Duncan SFX-1 Pickup Booster pedal as the first to enhance my single coil or humbucker pickups and another on at the end of my pedalboard to drive my signal ( set on mode #0 ) stronger before it goes into my rack .


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> Sweet. I remember when the Seymour Duncan SFX-1 Pickup Booster came out. I always wanted one but never even played one before. I recall it was great with the single coils.














I wonder if it has a Jfet in it 🤔 ?
On mode #1 .
But if you set as the 1st thing the guitar plugs into, you can use it to enhance the pickups.

You can use it for humbuckers too.
You could make low powered humbucker sound like a higher wound gain humbucker, but you'll lose some top end 2 kHz-3 kHz. You'll get more upper mids and bass on single coils.

Mode #0 .
Just a 6db boost of what you have.

Mode #2 .
This could make most pickups wound 12k ohms - 14k ohms, sounding too muddy. You trim off 3 - 5 kHz, top end.
Single coils could sound like a high wound P90 or a Bill Lawrence L250 ( 13.9k ohms ) .

Or you could just set it at zero Mode at the end of your pedalboard to drive the amp harder.
The newer version has a 0 dB feature, as with the SFX-1 Pickup Booster, it started at only 6db boost.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

I usually have my Drybell Unit 67 Compressor always on


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been enjoying having a Rotobone on all the time and just using the volume control on the guitar to go clean to raging beast.
Not sure why but some fuzz pedals clean up really well and also keep your signal bright so that you still cut through at lower volumes. This in contrast to how your guitar's cut can disappear as you roll down volume.


----------



## Sgtstiletto (4 mo ago)

Thorpy fat general… I feel like it just makes my guitar sound more “full” and present. Especially on a single coil.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have (counts fingers) 2 but mostly 4
Empress Compressor
Broughton HiPass/LoPass
Wireless unit (OK, not always, I'm lazy about changing batteries in my belt pack)
Allllllllmost always some light OD
my power supply is up top on a small board, all lit up, does that count? Dunlop Iso-Brick

Oh, this is for bass


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chasetone Secret Pre. Just, amazing.


----------

